# Wrong use of pkg-cutleaves



## Anoniem (Apr 25, 2013)

Maybe someone can help me here, that would be great. I've made big mistake by cleaning up precompiled packages with pkg-cutleaves and without noticing I've deleted my MySQL55-server. I've got about 7 Wordpress DB's and they're still in the DB folder. The only thing missing now is MySQL55 and can't reinstall it from the ports. I've made a mess x(. Guess I need to read better next time before using something 'unknown'. When I install MySQL55 it generates:







Environment: AMD64 FreeBSD 9.1


----------



## kpa (Apr 25, 2013)

Install ports-mgmt/portmaster. Then reinstall all the dependencies of databases/mysql55-server that you can find with:

`make -C /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server all-depends-list`

They include the following ports:


```
/usr/ports/devel/cmake
/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-client
/usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules
```

Recompile them with `portmaster devel/cmake databases/mysql55-client devel/cmake-modules`

Lastly try to compile databases/mysql55-server  again:

`portmaster databases/mysql55-server`


----------



## Anoniem (Apr 26, 2013)

Great, that worked like a charm. Everything up- and running now.


----------

